# Cheerleader Jenny Goes to College - by me uk 2k1(~BBW) (~~WG)



## me_uk_2k1 (Nov 30, 2010)

_~BBW , ~~WG -_ Two cheerleaders Jenny and her friend Lisa start college and struggle to keep their commitments up and their weight down.

*[Author's Note:]* This is my first WG story so far. It is no where near finished, but this should give you a taster. This is more on the mild side of weight gain, but this chapter is only just the start of it. Let me know what you think - good and bad please.

*Cheerleader Jenny Goes to College​*
*By me uk 2k1​*
*Intro*

Jenny was an 18 year old girl who recently graduated from high school and after the holidays would be starting college. Cheerleading had always taken up most of her spare time throughout her high school years. On the evenings she would either be at practice with the other girls, or would be at the gym with her close friend Lisa. It was worth it though, as she was looked upon as the best in her group. Her friend Lisa was always a bit jealous of this, but tried never to let Jenny know this.

Jenny was a 5’6 blond, and was very proud of her 120lb body. She definitely had the body of a gymnast &#8211; hint of abs on her stomach, hip bones clearly on show when she stretched and had incredibly toned thighs, yet despite all this she still had a somewhat curvy figure &#8211; wider hips than you would expect and some very pert 32C breasts. For this reason, she always had lots of attention from the boys at school, but was always too busy for them.

Jenny had spent some of the holidays away with her parents in Spain, lounging on the beach in her bikini, and eating and drinking in the all-inclusive hotel. When she returned she was knew she had not been as good as she should have been so called Lisa to arrange some more time at the gym, and get a few morning jogs in.

Lisa had also been “lounging” a bit more than she knew she should have. Lisa was a 5’7 brunette and fluctuated between 130 and 135lbs depending how dedicated to the gym workouts she felt at the time. She was still toned but she not as much so as Jenny, and she wasn’t blessed with the curvy figure like Jenny &#8211; she always had to be careful not to get too carried away with sweets as it went straight to her stomach.

The 2 girls spent extra time at the gym, vowing not to look at the scale until the end of the holidays. During their last gym session before the holidays ended they bit the bullet and stood on the scales &#8211; Jenny was 122lbs and Lisa 134lbs. Jenny didn’t mind the 2 extra lbs, as she knew her workouts had been extra tough, and put this down to a bit of extra muscle mass. Lisa was happy as she was within her normal range and had undone the damage of the extra lounging around.

*College*

The girls started college, and although they were at the same college, they didn’t really see much of each other as they had taken completely different subjects. Jenny wanted to be a journalist and had taken English and Media &#8211; Lisa had taken Math in hope to become an accountant.

They still made sure they made cheerleading practice 3 times a week, and the gym the other 2 evenings. Lisa would happily have skipped some of this after a hard day at college, but she didn’t want to let her friend down, and also didn’t want to fall any further below Jenny’s cheerleading.

Jenny was trying her best to make sure she stuck to her regimen but the workload started to put a stop to her good intentions. It was Tuesday and she knew she should be going to practice, but she had far too much work to do, so called Lisa and cancelled &#8211; needless to say Lisa didn’t mind a night off.

Writing was hard work and for someone always &#8216;on the move’ was quite boring. Jenny managed a few hours then wondered down to the kitchen to grab some nibbles &#8211; luckily her Mom had done the shopping and had brought some cookies. She took the pack upstairs and carried on. A few hours later she reached to grab another cookie and to her surprise saw there was only 3 left! 

“Whoops, didn’t mean to eat that many!” she thought, followed by “Ok, might as well have one more but I can’t eat a whole packet! Better take the rest back down”. 

She had quite the willpower, and convinced herself not to feel too guilty as she did take the other 2 back downstairs!

As workload increased this happened a few more times &#8211; in the next few weeks she only went to 4 out of 9 practices and made it to the gym just 3 times. Her and Lisa did start to go to the gym on Saturdays instead though, which curbed the guilt a bit. She also found herself regularly finding her way to the kitchen for nibbles, telling herself that “once they’re gone they’re gone so I’ll have to stop snacking while I study then”. 

What she didn’t realize was that her Mom had noticed the snacks disappearing much quicker so had always made sure she stocked up so not to disappoint her sweetheart.

It was a Tuesday again and as she had finished her coursework the previous night she called Lisa and arranged to meet at practice &#8211; not that she really felt like it after college but she knew she should. They met up and went to the changing rooms. Jenny started putting on her tiny shorts, which seemed to require a bit more of a “tug” to pull up than usual. She didn’t think anything of this &#8211; she hadn’t exactly been wearing them as much as she used to, so obviously just not used to how fitting they were. She seemed to notice the same pulling the fitting top over her breasts as well, but again didn’t think much of this.

During practice Lisa thought Jenny didn’t seem to be keeping up as well as usual. While watching she also thought she saw the faintest hint of a stomach roll during a few of her friends maneuvers, and Jenny’s abs weren’t quite as defined as they usually were &#8211; anyone else would not have noticed this, but Lisa knew her well, and had always slightly envied Jenny’s body, so to see a slight imperfection was quite comforting for Lisa &#8211; especially as she knew she had put on a couple of lbs herself lately!

Wednesday was a long day at college, and she was given a large assignment from both of her subjects, which needed to be in Monday. 

Wednesday night, as much as she tried to get into it the assignments she kept getting distracted by everything and anything around her. Her Mom noticed she was stressing so made her take a break and have a cup of tea and a slice of cake she had baked earlier. Her Mom had a sweet-tooth and was not one to give small portions so cut Jenny a big piece of chocolate cake. Jenny loved her Mom’s cakes and after her long day wolfed the cake down, then made a start on one assignment before heading to bed.

Thursday evening she came home, had dinner and watched a bit of TV while she digested her Mom’s pasta bake. She figured her lack of concentration last night was because she didn’t have anything to snack on, so grabbed the only bag of crisps in the kitchen (a big bag of Doritos) from the kitchen and vowed not to come out of her room until she had at least come close to finishing one assignment. 

“Didn’t need a bag this big, but at least they will last a few study sessions, and anyway, if I finish one assignment tonight I can go to the gym tomorrow night” she thought. A few hours later, the assignment was finished and Jenny was feeling pretty smug “knew having a small snack would help me concentrate more, I’ll just have one more Dorito then I’ll tie the bag up for the other assignment the weekend”. 

She reached into the bag and to her shock found that there were only 3 crisps left in the bag..! “How did I eat all those?? I wasn’t even really hungry after dinner!!” 

She was shocked, but finished off the last 3 crisps and chucked the bag away &#8211; what was the point leaving those few left in the bag? 

“Oh well, I’ll just have to work extra hard at the gym tomorrow night, and I’ll have to make sure that doesn’t happen again!” she assured herself, and on a somewhat full stomach went to bed.

Friday night she came home feeling tired and really not in the mood for the gym, but as she promised herself she would go she called Lisa:

_Jenny &#8211; “Hiya! You ready to hit the gym in a bit?”

Lisa &#8211; “Err... yeh...... if you wanna, that is...?” (a rather hesitant, half-hearted reply)

Jenny &#8211; “You ok? You don’t sound in the mood for the gym?”

Lisa &#8211; “Erm, not really.... feeling really burned out lately doing too much college work, think I need a good night out really! ..... can do the gym if you really want to though...?”

Jenny &#8211; “No, one night off the gym won’t make much difference, and a night out would do me good as well! Meet you in town in an hour?”

Lisa &#8211; “Sure, see you in a bit.”_​
Jenny hadn’t been &#8216;out on the town’ for a while so was quite looking forward to it. She rushed downstairs to check dinner would be done soon (the joys of living at home). Her Mom was just serving up &#8211; pizza and chips as it was a Friday &#8211; Jenny sat down to her plate, which had half a deep-pan meat feast and what seemed to be a mountain of chips. 

“Sorry, I think I may have done too many chips &#8211; just eat what you want” said her Mom as she sat down to her own dinner. Jenny was used to her Mom saying that, but really preferring to see an empty plate. Jenny was in a rush and was hungry after college so wolfed it down, thanked her Mom and ran upstairs to get changed.

She rummaged through her wardrobe searching for an outfit to wear for a Friday night-out. She found an old halter-neck top that finishes just short of the belly button, her favorite pair of sparkly skinny jeans and her favorite push-up bra. When she did the bra up she didn’t remember her breasts being quite that pushed up the last time she wore it. She then pulled the top on, also noticing that it seemed to be a lot tighter around her chest than she remembered. 

“Perhaps my breasts have got bigger... I’m overdue getting re-fitted anyway” she thought as she continued pulling her skinny jeans on. Her jeans were also a bit of a struggle, which made her pause and think about all the snacking she had been doing recently... but she quickly put her mind to rest thinking “No, these jeans have always been tight &#8211; that’s the idea of skinny jeans”. 

She took a quick glance over her appearance in the mirror, while standing with the same posture girls use to get served at a bar &#8211; stood tall, chest out, stomach in. “Looking good” she thought, as she left the house to meet Lisa. Had she have just stood normally in front of the mirror, perhaps she would have noticed her skinny jeans slightly cutting into a hint of softness in her hips, where only a month ago she would have seen nothing but outline of her hipbones?

_TBC..._


----------



## Dutchman (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice beginning, love tot see the next chapters!


----------



## jester7777777 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would love to see more of this.:happy:


----------

